# Die Snap LS-S Serie



## Hecht100+ (8. Juli 2021)

SNAP, die Marke gibt es nicht mehr. Sie ist in der Firma Zebco aufgegangen.
Diese Serie bestand aus 4 Rollen, der LS 500 S, der LS 510 S, der LS 520 S und der LS 560 S. Im Händlerkatalog 1985 von Witt und Fuhrmann wird nur die LS 510 S als Neuheit angepriesen, die anderen drei Rollen müssen deshalb aus dem Jahre 1984 sein, den in der Händlerliste von 1983 ist noch keine der Rollen zu finden.

Technische Daten :



LS 500 S


Schnurfassung:
0,20 mm – 250 m
0,25 mm – 200 m
0,30 mm – 115 m
0,35 mm – 90 m
Übersetzung 5,1 : 1
1 Kugellager

LS 510 S


Schnurfassung:
0,20 mm – 220 m
0,25 mm – 170 m
0,30 mm – 120 m
0,35 mm – 100 m
0,40 mm – 80 m
Übersetzung 5,1 : 1
1 Kugellager


LS 520 S


Schnurfassung:
0,25 mm – 350 m
0,30 mm – 250 m
0,35 mm – 200 m
0,40 mm – 150 m
0,45 mm – 120 m
0,50 mm – 100 m
Übersetzung 4,5 : 1
1 Kugellager




LS 560 S


Schnurfassung:
0,30 mm – 450 m
0,35 mm – 380 m
0,40 mm – 310 m
0,45 mm - 240 m
0,50 mm – 200 m
0,60 mm – 140 m
0,70 mm – 100 m
Übersetzung 4,1 : 1
1 Kugellager



Die 500, 510 und die 520 haben den gleichen Kurbelknauf, der von der 520 ist geringfügig größer, die 560 ist da anders ausgestattet,sie hat einen T-Griff.

Das Gehäuse und die Spule bestehen aus Aluminium. Die Spule ist überlappend ausgeführt zur Vermeidung von Schnurverhedderungen unter der Spule.
Die drei kleine Rollen haben einen Schnellverschluß zum Spulenwechseln, die große 560 ist mit einer Mutter fest verschraubt.


Für alle Rollen konnten Ersatzspulen bestellt werden.

Die Klappkurbel wird bei allen Rollen mit einem Federgespanntem Halter fixiert, der nach einer viertel Umdrehung die Kurbel umklappen läßt. Die Kurbel ist auch für Rechts und Linkshandbetrieb umbaubar.



Die Bremse wird als Heckbremsrolle unten verstellt, nach ungefähr zwei Umdrehungen ist sie am Anschlag angelangt.



Hier die Rollen noch von einer anderen Seite











Der Schnurfangbügel ist manuell und auch automatisch umklappbar.



Diese Rollen hier sind Fabrikneu und noch nicht am Wasser gewesen, es wurde nur eine Wartung gemacht und das Fett erneuert nach fast 40 Jahren.


----------

